# Ethanol Only



## ivaanl (25/9/11)

I'm trying to make some home made alcopops.

I figured that if I add water, sugar and yeast I should get ethanol and water. I'll add cordial later.

The yeast I'm using is alcotec 48 turbo yeast. It says on the packet not to use an airlock, which I took to mean leave a hole in the lid because there will be a large amount of CO2 production. However, fermentation requires anaerobic conditions ie no O2 to produce ethanol. By leaving the mixture open to atmosphere aren't I exposing the mixture to O2? Or maybe with the amount of CO2 escaping the mixture will prevent any O2 from entering?

I've put the airlock on after one day, but its bubbling out at almost a constant rate. I'm going to remove it so that I don't risk exploding the plastic carboy.

My question is do I leave it exposed to atmosphere or do I use an airlock?


----------



## stillscottish (25/9/11)

ivaanl said:


> Or maybe with the amount of CO2 escaping the mixture will prevent any O2 from entering?



Correct.


----------



## Bribie G (25/9/11)

Turbo yeast makes disgusting tasting "wash" from what I've heard. Best of luck and maybe the taste will be masked by the flavourings you put in. 
I was talking to a member of that other craft and that yeast compound contains plenty of nutrients. 

Suggest, after fermenting _under airlock_, if you have fridge space then chill it to as close to freezing as possible and let it cold condition and clear out for a week or two.

Edit: the reason they don't use an airlock with that other craft is that it's all done and dusted and ready for the next stage of the erm heat treatment h34r: within a couple of days anyway.


----------



## stillscottish (25/9/11)

A tight-arsed Scotsman I know h34r: uses a bit less sugaz (6 kg) with half a packet of turbo. It goes a bit slower and gives a good end result for a few less $$.


----------



## Tanga (25/9/11)

*Use the airlock.* It's not going to damage the fermenter.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=51034

Lavlin 1118 is cheaper than turbo, and better tasting at a wide range of temps. I think dextrose is a better tasting option than plain sugar too (not cidery).

PS. How old are you? Over 18, right?


----------



## ivaanl (25/9/11)

This is just an experiment. I'm taking a break from brewing beer.


----------



## ivaanl (25/9/11)

Another thing I want to mention is that it's producing a lot of heat. Yesterday I added the yeast at 26 degrees. Today its at 34. Should I be concerned? It won't fit in my fridge.


----------



## Tanga (25/9/11)

LOL, okay, this is a wind-up. No need to be mean dude, to each their own.


----------



## ivaanl (25/9/11)

Tanga said:


> LOL, okay, this is a wind-up. No need to be mean dude, to each their own.



I didn't intend to be mean  Sorry if I sounded abrupt.


----------



## hoppinmad (25/9/11)

I have done a bit of distilling and use turbo yeast to make my wash. I can tell you now it is undrinkable (and probably not good for you considering the yeast packet has bentonite in it to help settling post ferment). It is purely a product that you would use prior to distillation and is not manufactured to produce a pleasant beverage directly after ferment. My recommendation is to use a yeast such as EC1118 and add a fruit juice and dextrose with some nutrient and make an inmate type brew. Its still not going to be a drink you can proudly share with your mates, but it will do the trick I suppose.


----------



## altstart (25/9/11)

If your doing what I think your doing you very definiteley need to be aware of the by products of this type of fermantation. The expression Blind Drunk comes from the Prohibition era in the states when bootleg idiots sold bathtub Gin to people containing all the heads and tails involved in this process and caused permanent blindness in their victims. Be very careful what you give people to drink. Cheers Altstart


----------



## leiothrix (25/9/11)

altstart said:


> If your doing what I think your doing you very definiteley need to be aware of the by products of this type of fermantation. The expression Blind Drunk comes from the Prohibition era in the states when bootleg idiots sold bathtub Gin to people containing all the heads and tails involved in this process and caused permanent blindness in their victims. Be very careful what you give people to drink. Cheers Altstart



Actually the blindness/other afflictions were more from distilling using radiators with lead solder, cutting with things like methanol, benzene and antifreeze, and organophosphate poisoning (i.e. "jakes" -- from Jamacan ginger).

The amount of metho you'll get from the average wash* is likely to be less than that contained in a bottle of red wine.

That said the "fusels" will make it taste bad and give you a nasty hangover, so ferment cool and slow.


(* Assuming sugar wash, not fruit or grain based).


----------



## Swordsman (25/9/11)

HoppinMad said:


> I have done a bit of distilling and use turbo yeast to make my wash. I can tell you now it is undrinkable (and probably not good for you considering the yeast packet has bentonite in it to help settling post ferment). It is purely a product that you would use prior to distillation and is not manufactured to produce a pleasant beverage directly after ferment. My recommendation is to use a yeast such as EC1118 and add a fruit juice and dextrose with some nutrient and make an inmate type brew. Its still not going to be a drink you can proudly share with your mates, but it will do the trick I suppose.



Good advice here IMO. Not very drinkable i would think....EC1118 shoudl work (never used it myself though) but even a yeast like SN9 with a shiteload of dextrose would be pretty dry and tasteless i'd think....would taste good with some cordial if that is your thing....


----------



## ivaanl (25/9/11)

HoppinMad said:


> I have done a bit of distilling and use turbo yeast to make my wash. I can tell you now it is undrinkable (and probably not good for you considering the yeast packet has bentonite in it to help settling post ferment). It is purely a product that you would use prior to distillation and is not manufactured to produce a pleasant beverage directly after ferment. My recommendation is to use a yeast such as EC1118 and add a fruit juice and dextrose with some nutrient and make an inmate type brew. Its still not going to be a drink you can proudly share with your mates, but it will do the trick I suppose.




Thanks for this information. I probably should have done more research before attempting this. 

My aim was to mix the wash with cordial.

Any suggestions on what I can do with the wash... besides buying a still?


----------



## KudaPucat (26/9/11)

ivaanl said:


> Thanks for this information. I probably should have done more research before attempting this.
> 
> My aim was to mix the wash with cordial.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I can do with the wash... besides buying a still?



pop it in the freezer, sieve the slush from the liquid, bottle the liquid in a poison bottle and clean your oven with it.
Distillation should only be attempted by the well informed and educated (ie taught how to distill) Those ppl I know who have achieved safe distillation have produced some disgusting tasting liquids.

There are some threads on alcoholic water, and hard lemonades. I'd look into these. Don't distill, it's not worth your effort.


----------



## sim (26/9/11)

HoppinMad said:


> turbo yeast to make my wash. I can tell you now it is undrinkable (and probably not good for you considering the yeast packet has bentonite in it to help settling post ferment). It is purely a product that you would use prior to distillation and is not manufactured to produce a pleasant beverage directly after ferment.




at least there no urea in it anymore...  


sim


----------



## MarkBastard (26/9/11)

KudaPucat said:


> pop it in the freezer, sieve the slush from the liquid, bottle the liquid in a poison bottle and clean your oven with it.
> Distillation should only be attempted by the well informed and educated (ie taught how to distill) Those ppl I know who have achieved safe distillation have produced some disgusting tasting liquids.
> 
> There are some threads on alcoholic water, and hard lemonades. I'd look into these. Don't distill, it's not worth your effort.



Funny that the guy has come here to ask for information so he can become educated.


----------



## Tanga (26/9/11)

Actually I'm pretty sure it's someone having a laugh (through an alt), LOL, but just in case that's the paranoia talking *check the link I added Ivaan*. It's been done, it works, and even the winey version is quite pleasant if alcopops are your thing. Alco ginger beer is my fave thing to do with it.


----------

